# I hate my thermometers



## Ajmassa (Jan 16, 2017)

Quick question. What type of thermometers do you like to use for must? Reason I ask is because I simply do not trust mine. 
I use the stick-ons that I put on the sides of my fermenters and carboys. And I use the probe thermometer with the round face and needle for direct liquid contact and I hate them. Different readings all the time (even with 2 stick-ons on either side of a container) and I just simply don't trust them.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 16, 2017)

I use a laboratory thermometer.

I test in a test jar, not in carboys.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a Thermapen I use for cooking that makes easy work of quick must temp checks. Quick readings, and very accurate. Not the cheapest therm out there, but I've never wanted another one since I got that one.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 16, 2017)

I used to measure temps religiously. Now a days I don't bother. I couldn't ever tell any difference.


----------



## barryjo (Jan 16, 2017)

*thermometers*

I bought a "quick read" thermos at Wallyworld. In the BBQ section.The probe folds up into the handle. Both C and F scales. About $10 so I bought another one. Unless you buy lab grade thermo's, they might be less than agreeable with one another. I used to run into this when working with electronic test meters. IMHO, several degrees difference is not a problem. I know of no reading that needs to be accurate to 1-2 degrees.And use only ONE instrument.


----------



## Mismost (Jan 16, 2017)

had the same problem...this fixed it.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00837ZGRY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## AkTom (Jan 16, 2017)

I also have a thermopen. Love it.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 17, 2017)

I am another happy Thermapen user.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 17, 2017)

I use a infrared thermometer to check temps. Don't have to sterilize, just point & shoot. Roy


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 17, 2017)

Just ordered it. Though I'm making mental note of the the high regards for thermopen. But for just $20 w/ s/h and no sterilizing needed, infrared it is. Thanks for the link Mismost.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 17, 2017)

FTC Wines said:


> I use a infrared thermometer to check temps. Don't have to sterilize, just point & shoot. Roy



But that's only going to give you the surface temp, correct? I'm not sure, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 17, 2017)

I use inferred also but what is all the big deal about temperature anyways. What is it going to do to make your winemaking any better. About the only time I use mine is for making yeast cultures. Your Hydrometer and ph meter are your real friends. On the flip side it is interesting to watch your temperature curve as you go through fermentation to understand it but don't get hung up on it.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 17, 2017)

Mismost said:


> had the same problem...this fixed it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00837ZGRY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



But how does this measure more than the surface temperature? I want to measure the temperature of the body of liquid when I am making wine or cheese. Surface temps are not very useful, are they?


----------



## stickman (Jan 17, 2017)

Infrared thermometers only measure surface temperatures and are not reliable on shiny reflective surfaces; they are best used on solid color surfaces. They are great thermometers for general household maintenance etc, and they will work for some winemaking applications, but you have to be aware of their limitations.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 17, 2017)

Runningwolf said:


> I use inferred also but what is all the big deal about temperature anyways. What is it going to do to make your winemaking any better. About the only time I use mine is for making yeast cultures. Your Hydrometer and ph meter are your real friends. On the flip side it is interesting to watch your temperature curve as you go through fermentation to understand it but don't get hung up on it.



It's a point of reference, and can be used if I need to troubleshoot. Not much more. An optional piece of equipment, IMHO. But it is nice to have as a reference.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 17, 2017)

I measure temperature prior to throwing yeast mostly to ensure it's in the right temperature range. During fermentation week, I record it but mainly just to understand how active the yeast is. (gravity changes can do this too, but it takes me 30 seconds to get an accurate reading)

Once fermentation is done, I really don't measure it anymore unless I think there might be a problem or if the room temperature has vastly changed.

I have an IR temperature gun too, but I haven't used it before. Next time I start a batch, I will compare the two and see how close they are. IR guns are not very accurate. Mostly used to get an approximate temperature. For the most part, that is likely good enough for home winemaking.


----------



## Mismost (Jan 17, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> It's a point of reference, and can be used if I need to troubleshoot. Not much more. An optional piece of equipment, IMHO. But it is nice to have as a reference.



Ditto. It is just for giving a general idea. But, since heat rises, the surface should be the warmest area. My shiny stainless steel dial thermometer is off by at least 15 degrees, assuming my other bulb thermometer is correct and I know it is off 5-6 degrees.

Also agree it is not a big deal in wine making, but it can be in beer making (and I don't even brew all grain). Mostly for working with yeast which I always rehydrate....I confess, I'm a yeast Soaker, not a Sprinkler!

What I really like about my IR is it make a fine indoor pistol for playing shoot from the hip and it can drive a cat insane!


----------



## bkisel (Jan 17, 2017)

I must have a good one  Trust it to within a degree or so.

Took these 2 pictures just minutes ago...


----------



## Mismost (Jan 17, 2017)

bkisel said:


> I must have a good one  Trust it to within a degree or so.
> 
> Took these 2 pictures just minutes ago...




My Dial reads 81

A/C reads 70

IR reads 70.4

Weather station indoors reads 71

I just keep the dial around in case I need to stab a zombie in the eye or something like that.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 17, 2017)

Ive never been too concerned with temperature either. But I started a primary in the winter for the first time in my unheated basement. And it's cold out
While troubleshooting I ended up using a large container filled with water with an aquarium heater and my primaries (2 of em. A 6 gal and 1 gal) inside that container. 
And I was just trying to maintain somewhat of a steady temp and keep it from dropping too low. That's all. 
Meant as a quick question


----------



## bkisel (Jan 17, 2017)

Well ya never know know where the next 100 page post will will come from.


----------



## Mismost (Jan 17, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Ive never been too concerned with temperature either. But I started a primary in the winter for the first time in my unheated basement. And it's cold out
> While troubleshooting I ended up using a large container filled with water with an aquarium heater and my primaries (2 of em. A 6 gal and 1 gal) inside that container.
> And I was just trying to maintain somewhat of a steady temp and keep it from dropping too low. That's all.
> Meant as a quick question



We don't do quick questions when there is a perfectly good dead horse we can beat on right here! 

If you couple that aquarium heater with an Inkbird controller....you may be able to hold your temps within a degree or two where you want them to be. Of course then we would have to verify that temp with at least 5 other thermometers of dubious character....it's a death spiral!


----------



## Johny99 (Jan 17, 2017)

Mismost said:


> We don't do quick questions when there is a perfectly good dead horse we can beat on right here!
> 
> If you couple that aquarium heater with an Inkbird controller....you may be able to hold your temps within a degree or two where you want them to be. Of course then we would have to verify that temp with at least 5 other thermometers of dubious character....it's a death spiral!



And then we'd verify the thermometers with two points, boiling and freezing water, where we would then measure the atmospheric pressure with eight different manometers


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 17, 2017)

Ok So just so I am clear on this, the quick answer was:
1- Thermometers/temp doesn't matter enough to worry about it. Therefore:
2- there's no "wrong" thermometer to use
3- that thermometer is wrong. Check out how awesome mine is. 

I think I pretty much got it. Forum's always a lifesaver. 
Day 6 and I'm at both of my target SG's yet I'm excited to measure eyeball temperature


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 18, 2017)

I use an inexpensive (digital) meat thermometer. It will slip into the top of a carboy and not fall in. The only time I use it really these days is for rehydrating yeast, other than that I use it more in the kitchen or BBQ to check meat temps. Also have one of the IR Guns. Have found them to be spot on when I have checked during fermentation as compared to the meat thermometer. I realize they read surface temps but they work close enough for my needs.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 18, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Ok So just so I am clear on this, the quick answer was:
> 1- Thermometers/temp doesn't matter enough to worry about it. Therefore:
> 2- there's no "wrong" thermometer to use
> 3- that thermometer is wrong. Check out how awesome mine is.
> ...



Ouch! That hurt.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 18, 2017)

That's the communication problem that tends to happen. Impossible to know my tone. Maybe I should have added
"hahaha j/k. But seriously I received some great advice as always. And will have my new IR thermometer delivered tomorrow because of said advice. Thanks"


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 18, 2017)

bkisel said:


> Well ya never know know where the next 100 page post will will come from.



I think we should discuss this further.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 18, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> That's the communication problem that tends to happen. Impossible to know my tone. Maybe I should have added
> "hahaha j/k. But seriously I received some great advice as always. And will have my new IR thermometer delivered tomorrow because of said advice. Thanks"



I understand now. Thanks for coming back at me. I agree that without knowing the tone what's written can easily be misunderstood.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 18, 2017)

bkisel said:


> I agree that without knowing the tone what's written can easily be misunderstood.



What the hell was THAT supposed to mean? Were you directing that at me??


----------



## bkisel (Jan 19, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> What the hell was THAT supposed to mean? Were you directing that at me??



Paul, nothing I posted was directed at you. I was in effect thanking member 
Ajmassa5983 for straightening me out on a post of his that I misunderstood.


Edited: Crap! You got me! I just now saw your smiley. I was even finding myself miffed and was trying to understand how you got 2 Likes for your post. I think I might need to switch from decaf to caffeinated coffee in the mornings.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 19, 2017)

Bkisel, you confused me there too. I thought either 
A. Your misreading posts
Or
B. You are a comedic genius!

How do you see "likes" on posts? I use the app and haven't seen them or even how to "like" ?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 19, 2017)

bkisel said:


> Paul, nothing I posted was directed at you. I was in effect thanking member
> Ajmassa5983 for straightening me out on a post of his that I misunderstood.
> 
> 
> Edited: Crap! You got me! I just now saw your smiley. I was even finding myself miffed and was trying to understand how you got 2 Likes for your post. I think I might need to switch from decaf to caffeinated coffee in the mornings.



Sorry about that, Bill! I thought it would be obvious enough when I posted it that I was not at all serious. To tell you the truth, I was a little worried about it when I read it this morning, i.e., whether my post could actually come off the wrong way! Didn't mean to _actually_ fool you!


----------



## bkisel (Jan 19, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> Sorry about that, Bill! I thought it would be obvious enough when I posted it that I was not at all serious. To tell you the truth, I was a little worried about it when I read it this morning, i.e., whether my post could actually come off the wrong way! Didn't mean to _actually_ fool you!



Understood. Absolutely no problem. I should have noticed the smiley at first. Things like this help keep me from thinking to highly of myself.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 19, 2017)

The importance of the 'smiley' cannot be overstated!!


----------



## bkisel (Jan 19, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Bkisel, you confused me there too. I thought either
> A. Your misreading posts
> Or
> B. You are a comedic genius!
> ...



I use a desk top or lap top PC. The "Like" shows up on the very bottom of the post just before the separation bar for the next post. Just click "Like This Post" to give a "Like". Haven't yet tried the phone app.
.
.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Bkisel, you confused me there too. I thought either
> A. Your misreading posts
> Or
> B. You are a comedic genius!
> ...



You aren't able to see like or to like posts with the app. You don't even get any notice that someone liked one of your posts. It is one of the drawbacks to the app.


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 20, 2017)

I just use a temperature strip on my carboys (trying a copy of a link. Hopefully works) and a standard drop in the bucket thermometer 
http://www.qualityinstruments-direc...iHv5Cx18NdxCwDDtu_gQCNRXpjP-56zyhMaAiYQ8P8HAQ


----------

